# Thanksgiving in December! 20% STORE-WIDE and 10% CODE INSIDE!



## CEM Store (Nov 30, 2012)

​

*CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.

We decided to celebrate Thanksgiving in December.  From December 1st - December 9th, 20% store-wide sale and Gobble10 gets you an additional 10% off.  Stock up and save >> Thank You!  
**


CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 30, 2012)

It's almost midnight cst. Which means BIG TIME SAVINGS!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 1, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...


And so it begins....


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 2, 2012)

A total of 30% off!! Wow!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 3, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...


Great deal on quality products.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 3, 2012)

Stock up before it's over!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 4, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...


*Thanksgiving in December only at CEMproducts!*


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 4, 2012)

Thankful for great sales!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2012)

Still going strong....but not for long.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...


*Gobble10*


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 5, 2012)

The store is OPEN! Go stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...



We are open 24/7 but this ^^^ will not last forever.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Thanksgiving in December only at CEMproducts!*





CEM Store said:


> *Gobble10*



Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 7, 2012)

Ends soon...


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 8, 2012)

2 days left....


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 9, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...




Worth a bump.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 9, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> 
> *CEM is very thankful for all your support and loyalty.
> 
> ...


Ends tonight at Midnight cst.


----------

